# Substrate growing white mushroom type things.



## ccskye (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, for the past week or so these little white mushroom-like things have been sprouting up in my tortoise enclosure. My substrate is just sterilised topsoil.







I have just been digging them out, but I'd like to know what they are and if they're harmful to my tortoise. 
Taffy doesn't seem interested in them at all, I've never seen her try to nibble on one or anything. 

Thanks.


----------



## ascott (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmmm? I have nothing concrete to offer you...however, my post will give your thread a bump back to the front and perhaps someone familiar with them will let you know...


----------



## ccskye (Sep 20, 2012)

ccskye said:


> Hi everyone, for the past week or so these little white mushroom-like things have been sprouting up in my tortoise enclosure. My substrate is just sterilised topsoil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any ideas? Anyone..?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 20, 2012)

Definitely mushrooms, I've seen them in my yard. As for toxicity I don't know, and I don't see anything on the Tortoise Table.

Obviously you're keeping things nice and moist!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 20, 2012)

The mushroom fungus was likely present in the topsoil when you bought it and sprouted when you added all that wonderful moisture. 

Toxic mushrooms are very difficult to differentiate from non-toxic varieties. I'd pull them and throw them out, just as you have been doing.


----------

